# fluoride question



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have purchased filters and am starting to filter out the fluoride in our house water for everything. How long after cutting fluoride does someone normally see results in how their thyroid works?
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this marketing hype?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

CA-Lynn said:


> Is this marketing hype?


I don't know if you were referring to the water filter or Fluoride.

One of the many thyroid reasons I drink distilled water

<<<<<>>>>

Applying fluoride to thyroid function we can walk through these steps:

1. There is an enzyme process that occurs within the thyroid gland. This occurs when iodine attaches to the amino acid tyrosine. It is then converted into thyroid hormones thyroxine (T4) and triiodothyronine (T3). Fluoride slows down this process.

2. The toxic effect of fluoride will stimulate the "G" proteins who's normal 
function is to control the uptake of substances into the body's cells. The effect of this will be to switch off the uptake of the active thyroid hormone into the cells. This will cause fatigue and a slowing of the metabolism in the body.

3. Fluoride also inhibits the TSH output from the pituitary gland. This reduces the amount of thyroid hormones being put out.

4. Another issue with fluoride is due to its competition for receptor sites in the thyroid gland that respond to TSH. When less TSH reaches the gland less thyroid hormone is created. This will cause a slow decline into hypothyroidism.

Finally, fluoride also displaces iodine. Iodine is also a key nutrient in the manufacturing of thyroid hormones (see page oniodine & the thyroid). The resulting iodine deficiency not only effects the thyroid gland but all parts of the body that depend on thyroid hormone to operate at full capacity. 
http://www.naturalthyroidchoices.com/Fluoride.html

Not only was it clear that the fluoride was having a general effect on the health of the community, but in the early 1920s Goldemberg, working in Argentina showed that fluoride was displacing iodine; thus compounding the damage and rendering the community also hypothyroid from iodine deficiency.

Highly damaging to the thyroid gland 
http://www.rense.com/general57/FLUR.HTM

Fluoride Linked to Obesity Epidemic, Thyroid Trouble Jul 12, 2004
Dr------------ certainly seems to support that possibility when he says that "there is no doubt that fluoride is enzyme disruptive and one thing it affects is thyroid hormones", adding that "people can finish up with partial under-activity of the thyroid gland."

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/sep...inked_to_obesity_epidemic_thyroid_trouble.htm

Fluoride Damages the Thyroid, study revealsJune 14th, 2009
There is clear evidence that small amounts of fluoride, at or near levels added to U.S. water supplies, present potential risks to the thyroid gland, according to the National Research Council's (NRC) first-ever published review of the fluoride/thyroid literature.(A)http://journals.gagazine.com/nyscof/fluoride-damages-the-thyroid-study-reveals/


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

mccreel said:


> I have purchased filters and am starting to filter out the fluoride in our house water for everything. How long after cutting fluoride does someone normally see results in how their thyroid works?
> Thanks,
> Melissa


The reason I drink distilled waster for the last 13 yrs, is because there is more than just fluoride in water that effects our thyroid.

Are you checking your tooth paste? as well as other items?

I would imagine that you would have to take fluoride and anything else effecting the thyroid out of your life before seeing results. But you are headed in the right directions as far as I'm concerened, so keep it up!


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I am checking toothpaste and everything. I had been watching everything else but just in the past week purchased filters for our home that filters most everything including fluoride. That is why I was wondering how long before I should expect to see any difference. I am doing much more fresh foods, not frozen,, fresh juices juiced myself, try to stay completely away from soy as much as possible. Found some in some things I did not expect over the last couple of weeks that was probably effecting my meds because it was in things I used quite a bit. So while cutting most everything else I decided to go ahead and do fluoride.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I am checking toothpaste and everything. I had been watching everything else but just in the past week purchased filters for our home that filters most everything including fluoride. That is why I was wondering how long before I should expect to see any difference. I am doing much more fresh foods, not frozen,, fresh juices juiced myself, try to stay completely away from soy as much as possible. Found some in some things I did not expect over the last couple of weeks that was probably effecting my meds because it was in things I used quite a bit. So while cutting most everything else I decided to go ahead and do fluoride.


Awesome; I am sure you and the family will benefit. Since you are doing so much all at one time, it will be hard to pinpoint any single thing.

But I am all for cleaning up the act as they say.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not buying any of it. I researched and cannot find one credible medical reference to support the claim that fluoride, when used in normal consumption, causes such damage.

If fluoride was that destructive, don't you think everyone in developed countries would have thyroid issues?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I am checking toothpaste and everything. I had been watching everything else but just in the past week purchased filters for our home that filters most everything including fluoride. That is why I was wondering how long before I should expect to see any difference. I am doing much more fresh foods, not frozen,, fresh juices juiced myself, try to stay completely away from soy as much as possible. Found some in some things I did not expect over the last couple of weeks that was probably effecting my meds because it was in things I used quite a bit. So while cutting most everything else I decided to go ahead and do fluoride.


The only soy in food that you need to be concerned about is soy protein. Soy lecithin and soy oil are processed and do not affect thyroid function or absorption of medication. Here is a comprehensive list of the types of soy protein that thyroid patients need to avoid:

Edamame
Kinako
Kouridofu
Miso
Mono-diglyceride
Natto
Nimame
Okara
Soya, soja, soybean, soyabeans
Soy protein (isolate/concentrate)
Vegetable Protein (this is almost always soy!)
Tempeh
Textured soy flour (TSF), textured soy protein (TSP), textured vegetable protein (TVP)
Tofu (soybean curds)
Yuba

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'm not buying any of it. I researched and cannot find one credible medical reference to support the claim that fluoride, when used in normal consumption, causes such damage.
> 
> If fluoride was that destructive, don't you think everyone in developed countries would have thyroid issues?


Totally agree with you on this subject.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'm not buying any of it. I researched and cannot find one credible medical reference to support the claim that fluoride, when used in normal consumption, causes such damage.
> 
> If fluoride was that destructive, don't you think everyone in developed countries would have thyroid issues?


And Shiraz (*MOST* *of us *believe in the soy theory so thanks for the added reminder)

I am not trying to change your minds or beliefs. However you mentioned "credible medical reference".

Fluoride Damages Thyroid, Report Shows New York - September 24, 2007 There is clear evidence that small amounts of fluoride, at or near levels added to U.S. water supplies, present potential risks to the thyroid gland, according to the National Research Council's (NRC) first-ever published review of the fluoride/thyroid literaturehttp://community.fox23news.com/forums/thread/2009295.aspx

(A) "Fluoride in Drinking Water: A Scientific Review of EPA's Standards," Committee on Fluoride in Drinking Water, Board on Environmental Studies and Toxicology, Division on Earth and Life Studies, National Research Council of the National Academies of Science. March 2006 Chapter 8http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=11571

"Thyroid Function: Fluoride exposure in humans is associated with elevated TSH concentrations, increased goiter prevalence, and altered T4 and T3 concentrations." (Page 262)

"(The thyroid effects are associated with average fluoride intakes that) will be reached by persons with average exposures at fluoride concentrations of 1-4 mg/L in drinking water, especially the children." (Page 260)

(B) Sodium Hexafluorosilicate and Fluorosilicic Acid

Review of Toxicological Literature, October 2001http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/ntp/htdocs/Chem_Background/ExSumPDF/Fluorosilicates.pdf

(C) Chemical & Engineering News, "Fluoride Risks Are Still A Challenge," by Bette Hileman, September 4, 2006, http://pubs.acs.org/cen/government/84/8436gov1.html

(D) Mary Shomon, About.com Thyroid editor, Patient Advocate -- Author of "The Thyroid Diet" and "Living Well With Hypothyroidism" http://thyroid.about.com/

(E) Fluoride, "Review of the 2006 National Research Council Report: Fluoride in Drinking Water," July-September 2006, by Robert J. Carton http://www.fluorideresearch.org/393/files/FJ2006_v39_n3_p163-172.pdf

(F) Thyroid Power and Feeling Fat Fuzzy or Frazzeled"by Richard Shames MD & Karilee Shames RN, PhD http://www.thyroidpower.com http://www.feelingfff.com/ 
Fluoride/Thyroid Health Effects http://www.fluoridealert.org/health/thyroid/

Sources of Fluoride http://www.fluoridealert.org/f-sources.htm

Sulfuryl Fluoride Pesticide Residues Allowed on Foodshttp://www.fluoridealert.org/pesticides/sulfuryl.f.all.food.html

United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) National Fluoride Database of Selected Beverages and Foods http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/Data/Fluoride/Fluoride.html 
Take Action To End Fluoridation
New York State Coalition Opposed to Fluoridation, Inc.
PO Box 263
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
http://www.orgsites.com/ny/nyscof

Fluoridation News Releases
http://tinyurl.com/6kqtu

Tooth Decay Crises in Fluoridated Areas
http://www.fluoridenews.blogspot.com/

Fluoride Action Network http://www.FluorideAction.Net

Fluoride Journal http://www.FluorideResearch.Org


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

To be honest going into this I am not 100% sure how the fluoride will effect me. Maby it is one of things like if you don't have thyroid disease already it does not bother you and if you do it causes you more problems. I don't know. I just know that after changing my supplements that had the soy in it and had calcium in it as well as a filler that I had not seen, I have dropped 3 lbs in the last 5 days. My filters just came in yesterday so it has in no way been enough time to see if it works. I had gotten to a place where I was stuck. and had actually started going in reverse. As I said, going and changing them and if calcium as a filler make sure I take it at least 4 hours after. I have also started taking my thyroid with vitamin c and that seems to have helped my energy some as well. I can tell a difference when I take with as opposed to without. All this is new ground for me. I will of course report back to let you know how cutting fluoride has done. But as far as the statement as would not everyone in the developed world have thyroid problems? Does it not seem that more and more people are having thyroid problems all the time?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

GD Women said:


> And Shiraz (*MOST* *of us *believe in the soy theory so thanks for the added reminder)
> 
> I am not trying to change your minds or beliefs. However you mentioned "credible medical reference".
> 
> ...


Oh, you won't change my mind!!  Having worked in the medical field as a dietitian for many years, only peer-reviewed studies convince me that some particular information is totally credible. BTW, for the definition of peer-reviewed studies, here is a very good link.

http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/animalbiotech/Biotechnology/mas/Peer_Reviewed_Studies.htm

Someone's opinion or an observational study is not proven science and is not accepted in the scientific or medical community as fact. So, until I see peer-reviewed studies done on the effect of fluoride on the thyroid, I will continue to at least use fluoride in my toothpaste. Regarding the addition of fluoride to water, I am a little more cautious because there are so many variables for human error.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like I am jumping off of this thread now even though I started with a simple question. I did not meat to start a fight between which study is more credible or which science studies are more believable. I just asked for an opinion for someone who has maybe had the same experience as I have and their comments on their experience with the fluoride as it connected to their diet. As I have said, don't know how much difference it will make. This is all experimental and new ground for me. Everything effects everyone differently. It would be nice to ask a question and not have it go all negative.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

mccreel said:


> looks like I am jumping off of this thread now even though I started with a simple question. I did not meat to start a fight between which study is more credible or which science studies are more believable. I just asked for an opinion for someone who has maybe had the same experience as I have and their comments on their experience with the fluoride as it connected to their diet. As I have said, don't know how much difference it will make. This is all experimental and new ground for me. Everything effects everyone differently. It would be nice to ask a question and not have it go all negative.


I do not see where this thread has gone negative! Several people have expressed their opinion on a topic and it is just fine for others to agree or disagree with that opinion. That is the whole purpose of these type of boards, isn't it?

We all need to feel comfortable expressing our opinions/experiences regarding a wide variety of topics relating to thyroid disease. As far as I know, no one here is a doctor and no one has the definitive answer to many of the questions asked on this board. But, if we all contribute what we know or have learned, then everyone benefits from that knowledge, right?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Soy whacks me out. Flouride did nothing for me when I stopped using it. I feel effects of soy within a few days usually.

I first noticed the soy problem with canned tuna. The "juice" in tuna contains soy protein. To this day I get real hypo feeling if I eat tuna.


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Soy whacks me out. Flouride did nothing for me when I stopped using it. I feel effects of soy within a few days usually.
> 
> I first noticed the soy problem with canned tuna. The "juice" in tuna contains soy protein. To this day I get real hypo feeling if I eat tuna.


Any kind of soy protein affects me negatively, as well. That is why I posted that list earlier of all food products that are actually soy protein. A lot of people don't realize just how much of it is put in everyday items...


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There was a time, before there were anti-thyroid drugs, when fluoride was used as such.

The benefits of fluoride in reducing dental caries was originally based on anecdotal evidence--the same type of observation that led to connecting low iodine to cretinism--and the resulting public health initiatives of adding fluoride to water and iodine to salt.

Never mind the good that was done for the masses by either in the name of prevention, there will always be a few, in any population, who are not helped, or even harmed. Simple statistics dictate always that a range will be produced.

While we're at it, someone go find the studies that show the benefits of drinking large quantities of water daily--another example of how conjecture can become accepted practice.

If everyone had to cut all of these things out of their diet, we'd be in quite a bit of trouble as a population. Thyroid patients are no exception. If it affects you, you'll know it, so don't take/eat it. Otherwise, the slash and burn approach to diet in the name of thyroid disease is going overboard in my opinion.

"Everything in moderation, nothing to excess" is always a good motto to live by.


----------

